
Beating E.coli – what are you doing to break the chain of infection? - DanBC
https://publichealthmatters.blog.gov.uk/2016/10/16/beating-e-coli-what-are-you-doing-to-break-the-chain-of-infection/
======
dekhn
Very strange article b/c the vast majority of E. Coli is not pathogenic, and
they barely acknowledge that.

